# Corsair H100i GTX, Anschlussfrage



## K1ngAlpha (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,
Ich bin derzeit damit beschäftigt mir einen neuen PC zusammen zu stellen.
Das Mainboard das ich mir kaufen möchte wäre das ASUS Rampage V Extreme.
Dazu hätte ich mir gerne eine Wasserkühlung von Corsair montiert.
Jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die H100i GTX zu meinem Mainboard passt, bezogen auf die Anschlüsse!
Ich habe mir ein Unboxing der WaKü angesehen, wo ich sah das die Pumpe einen 3-Pin Anschluss an´s Mainboard besitzt.
ABER der Anschluss am Mainboard für CPU_FAN ist ein 4-Pin Anschluss, sowie alle anderen Lüfteranschlüsse.
Hierzu also meine Frage: Kann ich die Pumpe an das Mainboard anschließen, wenn ja WIE , und diese trotzdem voll funktionsfähig, oder habe ich dann bestimmte Einschränkungen?

Vielen Dank schon einmal im voraus für eure Antworten
K1ngAlpha


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. Juni 2015)

Also bei meinem Rampage Gene VII kann ich die Lüftersteuerung im Bios [UEFI] auf 3 oder 4 Pin [ DC oder PWM] einstellen sollte also keinen Unterschied machen.


----------



## xHaru (23. Juni 2015)

Kommt ganz aufs Mainboard an. Mein Z97-Pro Gamer von Asus kann ich, wie bei SchumiGSG9, ebenfalls einstellen, ob da DC oder PWM-Betrieb stattfindet. An sich sollte das sonst beim PWM-Betrieb locker funktionieren, die Pumpe würd dann allerdings auf 12V laufen..


----------



## K1ngAlpha (23. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich eine 3-Pin Pumpe anschließe muss ich ja den DC-Modus wählen. Warum sollte es also im PWM-Modus funktionieren ?
Oder verstehe Ich dich falsch ;p 

Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. Juni 2015)

Die Option das im Bios überhaupt umschalten zu können ist nicht unbedingt selbstverständlich. Funktionieren im Sinne von bekommt Strom wohl die Steuerung der Lüfter bei 3 Pin auf 4 Pin Anschluss wenn auf PWM gestellt aber nicht das meint er mit 12 Volt.


----------



## xHaru (24. Juni 2015)

K1ngAlpha schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine 3-Pin Pumpe anschließe muss ich ja den DC-Modus wählen. Warum sollte es also im PWM-Modus funktionieren ?
> Oder verstehe Ich dich falsch ;p
> 
> Danke für deine Antwort



Soweit ich weiß, liegt an einem 4-Pin PWM-Stecker stetig Spannung an. Gesteuert wird da ja über den vierten Stecker, der das PWM-Signal überträgt. Wenn du dort irgendwas anschließt, was nicht über 4 sondern nur 3 pins verfügt, dann wird das Gerät ungeregelt auf 12V laufen. Ungeregelt wird der dann laufen, da die 3-pin Lüfter über Spannung und nicht über das PWM-Signal geregelt werden. Regeln kannst du dann nicht mehr, es sei denn, dein Mainboard kann bei den PWM-Steckern zwischen PWM und DC wechseln.

tl;dr: Am PWM-Hub liegen immer 12V an. Also kannst du da auch die Pumpe anschließen. Nur kannst du die Pumpe darüber nicht regeln, da bei PWM über den vierten Pin und nicht, wie bei 3pin, via Spannung geregelt wird.


----------



## S!lent dob (24. Juni 2015)

PWM bedeutet nur das es alle paar milli Sekunden einen 12V Stromstoß absended.
Die Abstand zwischen diesen Stromstößen regelt dann bei Lüftern o.ä. zum Beispiel die Drehzahl.

Das ist quasi so, als wenn du einen 3-Pin Lüfter ganz schnell hintereinander anschließt und wieder abnabelst, aquch da bekommt der Lüfter kurz Spannung.


----------

